# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Fenerbahçe- Beşiktaş Derbisinin Hakemi Belli Oldu

## ceyda

cuneyt-cakir.jpgPazar günü Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadı'nda oynanacak Fenerbahçe-Beşiktaş maçını Cüneyt Çakır yönetecek. Çakır, iki takımın karşılaşmalarında bugüne kadar 2 defa düdük çaldı.

Türkiye'de kritik maçlar söz konusu olduğunda akla gelen ilk isimlerden biri olan Cüneyt Çakır, bugüne kadar pek çok derbide düdük çaldı. Çakır'a verilen son görev, önümüzdeki pazar günü oynanacak Fenerbahçe-Beşiktaş maçı oldu. Çakır, iki takım arasındaki maçlarda 2 kez düdük çaldı. Bu maçların ikisi de Beşiktaş'ın yıkılan İnönü Stadı'nda oynandı ve 1'i Fenerbahçe lehine, 1'i de beraberlikle sonuçlandı. Çakır, 20 Şubat 2011'den bu yana Fenerbahçe-Beşiktaş rekabetinde görevlendirilmedi. İşte söz konusu maçlar:

20 Şubat 2011 Beşiktaş 2-4 Fenerbahçe
19 Eylül 2010 Beşiktaş 1-1 Fenerbahçe

Kaynak

----------

